# Let's talk shearing!



## nsanywhere (Mar 22, 2012)

Heard on the news today that this has been the warmest March on record (in Pennsylvania) since they started keeping records! My poor sheep are feeling it - all that winter wool in 78 degrees today. Ugh. Thankfully they have shade and cool water, but it's making me think I may shear early this year.

And, I'm going to do it myself for the first time. YIKES. I've been watching videos, seen it done a few times, etc., but I'm a bit nervous. I finally bit the bullet and purchased my own new shears - the electric ones from Premier 1. Their sheep people were helpful and recommended the 20 point. This is the one I ordered:

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=537&cat_id=38

I have 3 shetland/merinos and 1 blue faced Leichester. I'll borrow my cousin's stand, which they stood well for last year. I'm going to do my best to avoid second cuts, as I'm using the wool for spinning & knitting (the scarves from last year are gorgeous!)

Just wondering if anyone out there has advice, can cheer me on, etc.......! Also, when do others "normally" shear? As these are wool breads, and very dear pets, I know I'm not doing things according to market, and no one is knocked up this year. 

Here goes nothing!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

We normally shear mid- to late-April. But with the way the weather's been this year, it may be earlier.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have no advice so....     I just have to cheer you on .  

I would love to see pics of your scarves, I'm not a knitter but I love to crochet.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I'll be shearing early this year too, as soon as I can remember to find my combs and cutters and see if they need sharpened.    I think you'll do great with the 20 tooth comb.  Just don't rush it, and remember skin wrinkles are the enemy because then it's easier to cut the sheep.  Try to keep the skin taught, but don't pull the wool up, just hold the skin taught.  Good luck and take pics.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 23, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Try to keep the skin taught, but don't pull the wool up.


X2 

For us "amateur" sheep shearers, using a fitting stand is much easier!  


We shear anywhere from mid-February to mid-March.


----------

